#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Nam Prae land for sale with rice barn 370 dw

## cles

370 dw filled land with deep well, 100 m from Doikham Hillside 2, beautiful rice barn

----------


## rubik101

Do you have any pics to post?

----------

